
Millennials on Spirit Quests Are Ruining Everything About Ayahuasca - wslh
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/78kmvx/millennials-on-spirit-quests-are-ruining-everything-about-ayahuasca
======
XalvinX
People who are good with plants can grow anything in climate controlled
greenhouses. Some of the orchids and things like staghorn ferns people grow
are incredibly delicate. Even some of the mushrooms you buy in the store for a
few dollars a pound are very technical to grow. There is no reason this cannot
be cultivated in large quantities, and it is just a matter of time.

------
liftguy
I was born in 1983, I have seen various definitions of what counts as a
Millenial, but I think that puts me on the edge of inside the cohort. We/they,
whatever, are desperate for a way to define ourselves and find some meaning.
Way to much of being told how special we are means a huge group of people are
in entry level jobs or just barely starting to cross into the next level and
we are trying to figure out how what we are doing is important and find
meaning in it. We are special, so it must have meaning we just have to figure
out where it is right? We will latch onto anything that seems remotely
authentic, yet we can't help but try to change it to suit our needs, because
we are special and must be catered too.

